
IBM Design Language - boramalper
https://www.ibm.com/design/language/
======
boramalper
I came up with "IBM Design Language: Visual Typography" while trying to learn
more about the "IBM font".

I found the website concise and extremely useful for those who are looking for
a simple approach to UX.

Hope you like it as well. :)

------
keeganjw
The "Escape the ordinary" section made me laugh. Looks very similar to a
million websites/design styles before them.

~~~
asimuvPR
Their "lets get started" section is hilarious. Phrases like: Does it look like
ibm? Does it feel like ibm? They try and make ibm sound like some avant garde
stuff. Really funny.

~~~
Retra
I don't know why you read it that way. If the design looks like a Tostidos
bag, then it doesn't look like IBM, which would be a bad decision regardless
of how nice a Tostidos bag looks. That's how brands work.

~~~
asimuvPR
True. However, the design is anything but original. It does not look like IBM
desig at all. I don't even know what IBM design looks like. Its always been a
bland brand in my mind.

------
inputcoffee
Is it me, or does this look similar to Google's Design Language, Material
Design?

Compare:

[https://www.ibm.com/design/language/inspiration/](https://www.ibm.com/design/language/inspiration/)

[https://material.uplabs.com/](https://material.uplabs.com/)

~~~
npmanor
I think that's to be expected as flat and largely minimalist is the style du
jour.

------
samblr
kind of bumped into bluemix this week and forums in ibm - their UX is a
nightmare

edit: interfaces -> UX

